# New Toy-R32 GTR with R33 N1 Eng and R34 N1 Turbos.



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Just picked up this R32 GTR with an R33 N1 Eng and R34 N1 Turbos with 35,000kms on them. Car has Volk C28s and VSpec 2 Brembo's up front. Car is full of goodies and is set up for track work and makes 320KW at the wheels. Apexi PFC, Oil Ctach Can, Teflon Breaded Brake Lines, HKS Drag Intercooler,Greddy Cam Gears, Oil Cooler and 11 suspension braces through out make this car drive and handle unbelivably 

Previous ownership both here and in Japan was th biggest reason for purchasing, as owner in Japan completed a ground up rebuild in 2004 and this was when the N1 gear was added. Interior is immaculate and car is as tight as I have ever seen a R32 to be. No clunkiness with this car at all, doors are tight and quite, as owner in Japan worked for Nissan on changed alot of small rubber parts to make things work like new.

Obviously pretty happy with the car abnd look forward to getting out and using it on some track days in the next few months!!

Plans are Tint, as well as powder coating wheels black, or upgrading to 18" Black rims and maybe a carbon front splitter.

Feedback Welcome. Link to photos of car here-

New Toy-r32 Gtr With R33 N1 Eng & R34 N1 Turbos! - Skylines Australia


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks like a beautiful and well kept car


Terje.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is a lovely car mate, It looks really clean, plus the bonus of having a ground up rebuild is fantastic. It is the little things that make the difference like the window rubbers etc. Enjoy it.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice enjoy!


----------



## Ben GTR (Oct 18, 2010)

Great car!

Love these clean looking R32GTR`s

-B


----------

